# multiple "sets" of tools



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

does anyone here actually have more than one set of tools? I'm asking because im trying to build up another set of tools and i just wanted to know if other people do this as well...or i'm just stupid. :whistling2:


----------



## majorbrendan (Apr 26, 2012)

I have a reduced set of hand tools in a pouch for work at home and for doing favours. Also some beat up older cordless tools with the smaller compact lithium batteries that don't do so well on a job site. 
Both the hand tools and cordless tools seem to be stuff that's too beat for daily use on the job, stuff I didn't like enough to use daily, or doubles of things I came across. 


Tools in triplicate... now there's something that could be considered an issue!:laughing::no:


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

You must be a "youngster". When you been in the trade some years, you'll have more than a couple of sets of tools. I've been collecting tools for close to 50 years. And I've got more tool boxes than I care to admit to. But, first and foremost, don't buy cheap crapola. Good quality tools will last into your grandkids careers, and beyond.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

It's a good idea to slowly build a second set of tools. If your primary set gets lost or stolen, you won't miss any work while you replace the set.
I've already given sets to my sons over the years. I even give some stuff away to the new kids on the job. But like joebanana said, don't skimp on tools. Quality will last a life time.


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

If I went thru my van, shop, and house, I could put together more than a few sets of tools.

My tool belt usually has everything I might need, and the rest are in totes, buckets and tool boxes.

This little occidential pouch has only the basics and stays on the dash and is my first grab on a service call or estimate


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

That reminds me, there was a kid on here awhile back from New York that had his tools stolen. I put together a bunch of extras and a pouch and sent them to him. I cant remember who it was, or if he is still here.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Jack Legg said:


> If I went thru my van, shop, and house, I could put together more than a few sets of tools.
> 
> My tool belt usually has everything I might need, and the rest are in totes, buckets and tool boxes.
> 
> ...


I just picked one of them as well. 
Swizzeet!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaffeene (Feb 11, 2014)

I have extra linemans (several, some with little holes in the cutting area), side cutting pliers, screwdrivers, GFCI tester, voltage tester, razors, hammers, tool bags, impact gun and many more. 

Many of these I keep on my truck because a few times I loaded my tool bag into my other vehicle to go run to an estimate, or check out small jobs and have forgot to swap the tool bag back to the work truck when I was done. 
When I get to job the next day that's a great feeling when I go to grab the tools to start working and they aren't there. It's worse when I drove an hour to get to that job. 
Luckily I now keep a 2nd set of essentials on the truck. 

Extra tools are also good for forgetful or not properly equipped helpers.
And if you drop a torpedo level down a wall cavity.


----------



## TheApprentice_ (Apr 11, 2015)

i do i have 2 sets i have my tool belt and more that i barely use in a tool box in the truck and then i a klein backpack with tools on it that i use for going on roofs or if i have to walk real far to a site


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

joebanana said:


> You must be a "youngster". When you been in the trade some years, you'll have more than a couple of sets of tools. I've been collecting tools for close to 50 years. And I've got more tool boxes than I care to admit to. But, first and foremost, don't buy cheap crapola. Good quality tools will last into your grandkids careers, and beyond.



yessir im a youngster. I was also very careless with tools (lost, forgotten in the ceiling, blown up) my first 3 years which i regret (now in my 7th year)

I definitely dont buy cheap tools, which is why my 2nd set of tools is coming along a lot slower than i would like it to. always keep it made in USA if i can.

right now i have my main set of tools which i schlep around in a husky roller bag filed to the brim since i walk a lot (Local 3 NYC). but i am trying to build up a "lighter" set of tools to go in my veto tec pac for smaller in-n'-out jobs.

:thumbup:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

I keep a full set of tools in the truck, and a backup in the basement.
Then there's the set in the car, full set in the garage, a bunch in the shed, a small set in the kitchen ... come to think of it, there's a few tools in the bathroom too :laughing:

.... OK, the living room is tool free :no:


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Jack Legg said:


> If I went thru my van, shop, and house, I could put together more than a few sets of tools.
> 
> My tool belt usually has everything I might need, and the rest are in totes, buckets and tool boxes.
> 
> ...


If I need more than a tape measure for an estimate, I'm charging


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

I have three bags in my service truck. One for service work, one for full day installs, and one for all the miscellaneous tools that I acquire and may need again some day. In each bag you will find duplicate tools, I never cross contaminate. I grab the bag based on the project. Normally my service bag is the only one that leaves the truck.


----------



## drewsserviceco (Aug 1, 2014)

I have at least 3 full sets of tools that are mirror images of each other. One for the big box truck, one for the van and one at the shop. I can move seamlessly from set to set and not have to lug them back and forth or forget to lug them more accurately. 

Took some time, I'm a tool whore anyway. For me, doing it this way there is one (significant) thing less to worry about and I can focus on bigger issues. Sometime plans change and we are swapping vehicles and all I need to think about is my lunchbox and paperwork.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Mshow1323 said:


> If I need more than a tape measure for an estimate, I'm charging


I hear you on that! Unfortunately you need sometimes to investigate the existing conditions, especially in remodels in residential. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Did large industrial construction for several years and it was a real hassle to bring tools home so I have a work and a home/side work set. 
After several years in the trade you will have more than 2 sets of tools I know I do .
I also had a business so I also have what you would call company tools that most electricians would not normally have.

LC


----------



## jarhead0531 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I have 3 sets ready to go of most hand tools, with enough spares hanging around to probably make a fourth. Why you ask. 1 set stays in work van at shop, 1 set stays in my personal truck for side work/my clients, and one set stays in the house/gets grabbed when I'm taking my car and may need them.

I HATE using crappy tools, or someone else tools. I don't use my $13 klein to knock out ko's, I use the 98c special from HD/lowes for that. When my klein is getting a little dull, I file/sharpen it back to true.

At a certain point you have to decide what you want to be in this life, an electrician, or a professional that does electrical work. An electrician swears he can do it all with his 10 in 1, and linesmans. He leaves behind nicked conductors, and stripped screws for others to deal with.

A professional that does electrical work uses the right tool for the job, and always does his work like he will be the next one to work on it.

I take care of my tools because they take care of me...

Sorry for the chicken steve type rant, current work environment is challenging, and has been testing my patience.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

chknkatsu said:


> does anyone here actually have more than one set of tools? I'm asking because im trying to build up another set of tools and i just wanted to know if other people do this as well...or i'm just stupid. :whistling2:


I'm a tool addict.

It's bad.

So your query does not compute.



My first day performance -- when I'm a j-man -- not the foreman -- is weak.

By the third day -- it's eye popping.

It's the toys -- the tools.

For more on state of the art tools

FastCap. :thumbsup:

&&&&&&&&

It infuriates me when Greenlee and the rest introduce to the market new tools -- 

High output tools that have been private favorites for years.

The fellow with the better mouse trap is not allowed to keep his advantage.

What a shame.


----------



## jordandunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

I have 2 sets. One for the work van and one for at home.


----------



## TheApprentice_ (Apr 11, 2015)

jarhead0531 said:


> I'm pretty sure I have 3 sets ready to go of most hand tools, with enough spares hanging around to probably make a fourth. Why you ask. 1 set stays in work van at shop, 1 set stays in my personal truck for side work/my clients, and one set stays in the house/gets grabbed when I'm taking my car and may need them.
> 
> I HATE using crappy tools, or someone else tools. I don't use my $13 klein to knock out ko's, I use the 98c special from HD/lowes for that. When my klein is getting a little dull, I file/sharpen it back to true.
> 
> ...


This is the absolute best rant I've read and I agree like I go to votech part time for electrical automated industrial systems and most kids there think oh I can do everything with my linesmans and 11-1 it drives me crazy like use the proper tools


----------



## Jack Legg (Mar 12, 2014)

Mshow1323 said:


> If I need more than a tape measure for an estimate, I'm charging


Interesting,

We have never charged for an estimate. I often will need a screwdriver to open a panel cover or a flashlight on an estimate.

I have had plumbers, gutter guys, roofers, window guys, countertop guys, tile guys, at my house. None have ever charged for an estimate.

My rate has my non billable hours factored in. Between looking at a job and preparing a proposal, I will have at least an hour invested, sometimes more.

I could be wrong, but I think "free" estimates are the norm around here.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Jack Legg said:


> Interesting,
> 
> We have never charged for an estimate. I often will need a screwdriver to open a panel cover or a flashlight on an estimate.
> 
> ...


My point being is that if I'm using my tools, I'm working. Work isn't free. Realistically anytime you need tools to investigate further, you're diagnosing a problem. That's were a Service a Call Fee, or Diagnostic Fee come into play. Never in my life have I hired an appliance repairman without having to pay a service call fee. I consider myself at a much higher value than that trade, and treat myself as such.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Like many, I struggle daily with the tool whore sickness  If you're not a moron about it, it is a good sickness. Eventually stuff does wear out, get stolen, or given away. I occasionally have to loan a set to someone. 

I try to wait until I see a bargain to buy spares, or upgrade something that's working fine. For example I never sprung for Knipex pliers until I saw them go on clearance at Lowes. If I see a high quality tool in good shape at a flea market or something, I can't pass it up for a couple bucks. 

I also mentioned in another thread, if something is a time saver, I don't hesitate to upgrade. For example, I have a little Amish streak in me, I use a hacksaw a lot. I think a lot of days you don't have to cut much and it's not worth hauling a power saw around. Another contractor, a friend of mine, saw me using a regular hacksaw and showed me the light, loaned me his Lenox high-tension hacksaw. They were $30 at the time, didn't even think twice about that one. So much faster. But I didn't throw away the regular hacksaw. 

So little by little I have enough that I can keep different kits set up for different types of work. On those rare occasions that I have a secure place to store tools on a job, I can leave a cart locked in a closet and walk back to my truck with my hands in my pockets at the end of the day, that passes for a sorry ass luxury around here


----------



## mpetro (Jan 6, 2016)

I don't have a complete duplicate set of tools, but I do have a few extras of the odd tool. I mostly have higher quality stuff in my work tool bag and Mastercraft in the toolbox in my closet for stuff at home.


----------



## cburke0000 (Jan 28, 2016)

I have an extra set of tools too.

I also have an extra set of cheap (green commercial electric tools) for a helper if they show up without tools. 


Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## cburke0000 (Jan 28, 2016)

Mshow1323 said:


> My point being is that if I'm using my tools, I'm working. Work isn't free. Realistically anytime you need tools to investigate further, you're diagnosing a problem. That's were a Service a Call Fee, or Diagnostic Fee come into play. Never in my life have I hired an appliance repairman without having to pay a service call fee. I consider myself at a much higher value than that trade, and treat myself as such.


I agree with you fully. If I'm pulling out my tools, I getting paid. 

I will use a screw driver to open up a panel or something small, if the customer wants an estimate to add something. 

But not for " can you give me an estimate for fixing my outlet that stopped working ". My estimate for that is $125 an hour plus parts. 


cburke0000 said:


> I have an extra set of tools too.
> 
> I also have an extra set of cheap (green commercial electric tools) for a helper if they show up without tools.
> 
> ...



Sent from my XT1058 using Tapatalk


----------



## bill39 (Sep 4, 2009)

I've been in the electrical trade now for over 40 years and am an admitted tool junky. As my job responsibilities have changed so have my tool needs.

Journeyman toolset:
· Tool pouch & toolbox w/knockouts, bits, taps, meters etc.

Control engineer’s tools:
· Tool case w/hand tools, small sockets & wrenches, meters
· Hand tool bag w/hand tools, small sockets & wrenches, meters

Briefcase/backpack tools:
· Has just enough to do an estimate or quick look at something (tape measure, screwdrivers, wire strippers, flashlight) 

Home tools:
· Workbench pegboard tools that my wife & kids use for opening paint cans, etc. 

Many duplicates between sets, except the meters. I have a Wiggy and old Fluke at home for homework. 

My journeyman tools are all at home & I keep them together.​ The wife and kids know not to use them unless as a last resort. They all know to put them back exactly where they found them.​ Many duplicates between sets, except the meters. I have a Wiggy and old Fluke at home for homework.​ 
​


----------



## derit (Jul 26, 2015)

Mshow1323 said:


> I have three bags in my service truck. One for service work, one for full day installs, and one for all the miscellaneous tools that I acquire and may need again some day. In each bag you will find duplicate tools, I never cross contaminate. I grab the bag based on the project. Normally my service bag is the only one that leaves the truck.


A similar, more narrowly focused, approach works well for me. Since my tool carriers are set up for specific tasks, I guess there are about 3.5 - 4 complete sets between home and truck inventory.


----------



## HackMaster (Sep 4, 2015)

Absolutely! Multiples is actually, in my opinion, smart working practise.

A man with backups is a man you can rely on. Nothing like having a pair of pliers stolen or lose St and having to use needle nose pliers to twist joints. 

Also, when I say multiples, I mean with just about everything. I have backup Handtools, drills, saws, just about everything. Hell, I keep 8 drills in the work truck and 6 more at the house. I only really need 2 but I've got 2 Electric screwdrivers, 2 18v fuel impacts, 2 12v FUEL impacts, 2 FUEL hammer drills, 2 brushed drills cordless sds drills??? Hell, I really don't know how many I have but basically it makes life a whole lot easier when you have backups and special purpose tools at all times. It cost a ton but really sucks when things go wrong.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

HackMaster said:


> Absolutely! Multiples is actually, in my opinion, smart working practise.
> 
> A man with backups is a man you can rely on. Nothing like having a pair of pliers stolen or lose St and having to use needle nose pliers to twist joints.
> 
> Also, when I say multiples, I mean with just about everything. I have backup Handtools, drills, saws, just about everything. Hell, I keep 8 drills in the work truck and 6 more at the house. I only really need 2 but I've got 2 Electric screwdrivers, 2 18v fuel impacts, 2 12v FUEL impacts, 2 FUEL hammer drills, 2 brushed drills cordless sds drills??? Hell, I really don't know how many I have but basically it makes life a whole lot easier when you have backups and special purpose tools at all times. It cost a ton but really sucks when things go wrong.



...that's a lot of tools lol. as for power tools, they are supplied by my shop so good thing i dont need to worry about that.

just ordered a bunch of tools last night and today. Got a bunch of Wera stuff! i hope these things are as good as people say


----------



## Ink&Brass (Nov 6, 2013)

Jack Legg said:


> That reminds me, there was a kid on here awhile back from New York that had his tools stolen. I put together a bunch of extras and a pouch and sent them to him. I cant remember who it was, or if he is still here.


I think that was the same guy who shortly after was "given" a bunch of tools by a supposedly retiring electrician and was trying to sell a nearly brand new Greenlee tracer for some odd $300.

Missing tools

And the locked circuit chaser thread.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Jack Legg said:


> If I went thru my van, shop, and house, I could put together more than a few sets of tools.
> 
> My tool belt usually has everything I might need, and the rest are in totes, buckets and tool boxes.
> 
> ...


That's what I carry in my pockets!


----------



## Chrismcd (Apr 9, 2014)

? Crazy more than one set of tools!? Its pretty normal i have well over one basic set of tools. I also have a full set of insulted tools including 1/2inch drive ratchet, hex T/L keys up to 3/4, ratchet cutters and spanners. I think i might have problem though when i looked in my bench at work and saw i had 6 fluke meters. I find the better the tools the quicker i can finish work. I'd personally finish a full set of tools you might need for the time being.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have always had several sets of tools. A pouch set up for basic wiring install, one for Cat5 stuff, a service change out set, an aerial bucket, a Veto for service work, a back pack set up for HVAC/R commissioning work, and a large Veto for equipment installations.
I think that is about all of them.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

You speak Hebrew? 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

zac said:


> You speak Hebrew?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk



 You don't ? , קצת


----------



## jordandunlop (Feb 28, 2009)

Mech Diver said:


> I have always had several sets of tools. A pouch set up for basic wiring install, one for Cat5 stuff, a service change out set, an aerial bucket, a Veto for service work, a back pack set up for HVAC/R commissioning work, and a large Veto for equipment installations. I think that is about all of them.


 mac i still remember when you posted your massive tool collection in the the tool bag photos thread. Great setup and collection!!


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

Mech Diver said:


> I have always had several sets of tools. A pouch set up for basic wiring install, one for Cat5 stuff, a service change out set, an aerial bucket, a Veto for service work, a back pack set up for HVAC/R commissioning work, and a large Veto for equipment installations.
> I think that is about all of them.


That's a lot of tools!!!

my problem is that i always feel like i should carry everything

you clearly know what you need and dont need. My main tool set is for commercial installations which pretty much requires everything i have in my big roller. 

i'm trying to piece together another set for residential stuff but i just see myself duplicating what i have in my main set already. I also have no where near the experience most on the forum have so i guess that is part of the reason.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jordandunlop said:


> mac i still remember when you posted your massive tool collection in the the tool bag photos thread. Great setup and collection!!



Thanks, one of these days I'll take some pics of the rest. Those pics were just the stuff I carried. I have been a tool guy since my Uncles took me out on jobs when I was just a young boy, I was never small.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

chknkatsu said:


> That's a lot of tools!!!
> 
> my problem is that i always feel like i should carry everything
> 
> ...



You have to have some duplicates or else you will waste time pulling things from several bags / pouches instead of just grab and go. It isn't a race but I always prided myself on getting the job done as quick and professionally as possible. Knowing all that needs to be in one bag for a specific task will take some time on the job but having a few duplicates never hurt anyone.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Commercial install bag:


----------



## Chrismcd (Apr 9, 2014)

I love the idea of multiple tool bag set ups i should really get on that its just hard where i work we have excess of 1500 machines. I think a nice small pouch for cranes would be ideal for me but the mash up of manufactures make it tricky. Any tips mech on figuring out what you need most of the time on different jobs? Did you make a list or just add and subtract over time. 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Chrismcd said:


> I love the idea of multiple tool bag set ups i should really get on that its just hard where i work we have excess of 1500 machines. I think a nice small pouch for cranes would be ideal for me but the mash up of manufactures make it tricky. Any tips mech on figuring out what you need most of the time on different jobs? Did you make a list or just add and subtract over time.
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk



I put together what I thought was needed and after a few uses some items would get removed. This is the set up for climbing up to jobs or long distance walks:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Service bag:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Trouble Bag:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Trim Out:


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Mech Diver said:


> ..........





Wow, nice setup. I take it you don't agree with what some have said about Klein drivers not being as good as they used to be?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Basics:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bucket:


----------



## CGW (Oct 14, 2014)

Alright now... you're just showing off now


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Misc:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

CGW said:


> Wow, nice setup. I take it you don't agree with what some have said about Klein drivers not being as good as they used to be?



I have had some problems in the past with their phillips and square drivers but I like them. I only use the German drivers when I'm working inside control panels that have all metric / din contactors, terminal strips, and drives.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

^^ Finally someone with as many tools as me ^^ ...lol

Awesome Mech Diver! Youve got some bucks invested there.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

Guy has been straight on fire since returning. A barrage of photos of tools. 
That's what got me on this site! 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Dr. Evil said:


> ^^ Finally someone with as many tools as me ^^ ...lol
> 
> Awesome Mech Diver! Youve got some bucks invested there.



I grew up in a construction family full of tradesmen. Been using and collecting tools my whole life. I can hold my own in any building project.
The tools don't make the man but a man with the right tools and skills can do great things.


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

Mech Diver said:


> Commercial install bag:



wow that is a nice setup


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Contents of install bag:


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

Do you own stock in klein tools by chance?


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

so...many...tools. jeez

i havent had a problem with klein flatheads. i've actually never used a regular philips driver on the job. 

i just use this 










that way i never have to deal with a philips driver breaking or wearing out. i just change the tip if it's worn. or change the shaft if i need a shorter or longer shaft. love being able to swap power bits as i need


----------



## chknkatsu (Aug 3, 2008)

Mech Diver said:


> Contents of install bag:


the amount of tools you own is insanity. im having a difficult time imagining how someone can even afford that many tools :001_huh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Repair bag:


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

Mine...










Seems to work. Put it together in '68. - 3rd. bag. pump pliers are the oldest... maybe '70 replaced when the tools got stolen. Other tools replaced as needed or when I got excited about the drivers.

^^ Strapped that thing on every day till last year when my hernia's hit. Now I just carry it and set it down. I've a bag but I'm old school and it doesn't 'look electrician'. 

Added a skilsaw (dead now) in '79 and built a 2000 sq. ft. house with a 3 bay attached garage. Someone dug the hole but my wife and I did the rest. Basement forms were the worst.

Have a couple of meters and pipe benders not pictured and of course my M18s. Oh, a table saw too added a couple of years ago.

Never done industrial but everything else. 

I guess I'm not a tool whore.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

daveEM said:


> Mine...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No but what you do show you show with pride. Toy take off your stuff. 
I know what your birthday wish list is : windex and Terry cloths!


Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mich drew (Mar 3, 2013)

Some of my tool bags


----------



## kered (Mar 27, 2012)

Keep posting those pictures *Mech Diver* :thumbsup:

Loving your set-up :thumbup:


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

Mech Diver said:


> Repair bag:


I dont believe Ive ever come across stubby Klein nut drivers. Sweet.


----------

